#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  чайный гриб

## Сатнам

Есть ли мнение в отношении "чайного(тибетского,японского)гриба" - можно 
ли его причислить к алкогольным напиткам?

http://tea.volny.edu/index.php?act=2...0&dep=42&app=1
http://www.dachnikam.ru/zakroma/zdorov/zdorov03.php

----------


## Ассаджи

Нет, думаю, алкоголя там примерно столько же, сколько в кефире.

----------


## Штелп

А в Питере , где этот волшебный чайный гриб взять? Подскажите? Посодействуете? Давно хотел попробовать, но...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Чайный гриб пью каждый день. Алкогольного эффекта не наблюдается. :Smilie:  
Приобрести его можно, наверное, только в индивидуальном порядке (с нами родственники поделились). Может быть, где-то и купить можно...

----------


## Ratmir

Могу дать гриба, когда он делиться начнет. В Питере. Пиши в аську.
10627762

----------


## Штелп

> Могу дать гриба, когда он делиться начнет. В Питере. Пиши в аську.
> 10627762


Не представляю, как это сделать(компьютер-очень новая для нас игрушка :Embarrassment:   чайники мы в этом вопросе). Писал в приват(там номер телефона), но ответа нет.  :Frown:   Если дашь гриба, нужна инструкция по применению и содержанию. А скоро-ли гриб будет делиться? Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> нужна инструкция по применению и содержанию.


Штелп! Ведь эти инструкции есть в ссылках из первого сообщения Сатнама!

----------


## Штелп

Спасибо, конечно есть, и для того что-бы их опробывать нужен гриб... А у него(гриба) могут быть некие привычки...  :-)

----------


## Аньезка

Может быть в Москве тоже у кого-нибудь гриб делицца? Поделитесь с сестрой уж! :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Попробуйте ещё "морской рис" или "рисовый квас", как называл его один мой знакомый.
Гриб там похож на рисовые зёрнышки, питается изюмом,  а напиток получается (на мой вкус) куда вкуснее чайного гриба.

----------


## Евгений

А какой он имеет *вкус*? Кислый?!
Это может быть не всем полезно, спрошу у своего эмчи.

----------


## Ersh

Все-таки чайный гриб содержит алкоголь, хотя и в небольших количествах

----------


## Штелп

> Все-таки чайный гриб содержит алкоголь, хотя и в небольших количествах


 :Smilie:  Сколько-же его выпить надо, что-бы нанести себе вред?

----------


## Штелп

> Попробуйте ещё "морской рис" или "рисовый квас", как называл его один мой знакомый.
> Гриб там похож на рисовые зёрнышки, питается изюмом,  а напиток получается (на мой вкус) куда вкуснее чайного гриба.


Я- бы с радостью, да где его в Питере возмёшь? Тут и чайного гриба ещё нет... Сколько их видов, грибов этих? Нельзя-ли огласить весь список, и устроим обмен, что-бы все-всё попробовали?? Нет, пойду пить чай, а то аппетит разыгрался.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Сколько-же его выпить надо, что-бы нанести себе вред?


Это как заквасите... При достаточно большом количестве сахара легкое опьянение гарантировано :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

Если скажете, что на утро и похмелье может быть, то какой-же это гриб?

----------


## Timoti

а какие целебные своиства есть у чаиного гриба? для чего его применяют?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

См. ссылки в сообщении №1.

----------


## Сатнам

Зимой уничтожил все грибы - надоело если честно (долей, засыпь, проверь, помой ...).Но как-то стало всё не так и развёл вновь.В этом то-же находиш путь, свой путь.

----------


## Аньезка

Ну вот. Брат-буддист привёз мне гриб из далёких краёв. Завариваю для гриба чай сейчас, буду переселять. Хотя слово "чайная медуза" немного пугает. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ratmir

Всем привет!
Отдам безвозмездно в добрые буддийские руки чайный гриб в Питере :Smilie: 
аська: 10627762
Пишите.

----------


## Kacou lad

Еще существует Кефирный Гриб (Грибок индийских йогов, так же в интернете нашел что называется он Тибетский кефирный гриб.)

Контакты того кто раздает его, а так же более подробно про грибок - почитать можно тут.

----------


## Alexandre

> Еще существует Кефирный Гриб (Грибок индийских йогов, так же в интернете нашел что называется он Тибетский кефирный гриб.)
> 
> Контакты того кто раздает его, а так же более подробно про грибок - почитать можно тут.


Хм... уж больно на панацею смахивает...

----------


## Ratmir

при этом ведь не врут, по сути

----------


## Ratmir

У нас опять расплодился чайный гриб. Если кому-то надо в Питере, то абсолютно безвозмездно дам. Летом, на жаре самое то грибного квасу выпить :Smilie: 
Предложение действительно неделю.

----------


## Smith

А Кефирный гриб был у меня. Но он у меня погиб от недостатка молока - у меня как раз денег не было, а ему надо было каждый день по два литра. Кстати сказать кефир из него - очень сильно кислый - пить практически нереально. Насчет пользы - не знаю. Я с детства кефир не переношу, но если исходить из того что все невкусное полезно, то этот кефирный гриб - замечательное целительное средство

----------


## Ratmir

> А Кефирный гриб был у меня. Но он у меня погиб от недостатка молока - у меня как раз денег не было, а ему надо было каждый день по два литра. Кстати сказать кефир из него - очень сильно кислый - пить практически нереально. Насчет пользы - не знаю. Я с детства кефир не переношу, но если исходить из того что все невкусное полезно, то этот кефирный гриб - замечательное целительное средство


Как вы наверное уже знаете, все нереально. С одной стороны. А с другой стороны в этой нереальности многое возможно :Smilie: 

Грибу обычно нужно столько молока, насколько велик сам гриб. И кислость тоже зависит от его количества и от молока так же.
Например, я кислый грибной кефир встречал только когда передерживали, но тогда он уже у нас превращался в студнеобразную субстанцию.

----------


## Smith

У меня просуто гриб разросся, а выкидывать было жалко. Я его подарил. (я там допустил ошибку - он не погиб, а погиб бы)

----------


## Smith

Тем более, я же упомянул, что я кефир очень не люблю. Может быть поэтому.(Однако от проблем с желудком он мне помог)

----------


## Амритавиграха

Кефирный гриб помню с детства, очень вкусно. Если есть у кого в Питере, поделитесь, с большим удовольствием буду выращивать.
Чайный же гриб в нашей семье постигла нелепая судьба. Когда не хватило к алкоголю закуски, его нарезали как тортик на кусочки и съели. По отзывам похоже по вкусу на медузу  :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чайный же гриб в нашей семье постигла нелепая судьба. Когда не хватило к алкоголю закуски, его нарезали как тортик на кусочки и съели.


Жуткая смерть! Ом ами дэва хри!

----------

Schwejk (05.04.2010)

----------


## Elen

Тибетский молочный гриб


Кефирный гриб

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Употреблял когда-то эту субстанцию.  Немного хлопотно т.к. молоко нужно всё время иметь под рукой.

----------


## Elen



----------


## Ostrbor

У меня дома в трехлитровой банке стоит. Вкус - горьковато-сладковатый. Разросся уже, надо пересаживать в другие банки.)) Честно говоря, не знаю, какие у него целебные свойства и зачем он мне вообще нужен. ))

----------


## Энди

Если кому нужен чайный гриб, могу поделиться. Москва.

----------

